# Can't decide



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

I have been keeping fish for about 2 years now and I wanted to try cichlids. I have an empty 50 gallon tank. I wanted some kind of bigger fish. I maybe wanted to get a pair of wat ever fish I was gonna get. Does anyone have any suggestions. 
Thanks


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Severums! They are adorable! Gold or terquoise


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, you can't go too big with a 50 gal, especially if you want a pair....
But here's a couple suggestions...

Nicks...









Centrarchus...









Salvini...









firemouths...








pretty much anything in the Archocentrus or Thorichthys group...

What's the dementions of your tank?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

A pair of SA or CA cichlids that grow to no larger than 7 inches will be ideal. I would recomend buying an established breeding pair from somewhere to prevent fighting, as they will fight if you just put a male and female in the same tank which aren't a true "breeding pair".


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

You can also get 5 or 6 as babies and let them pair them selves then get rid of the extras.... Best way to get a pair w/o buying adults that are already paired...


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

Since my choices are limited for bigger fish do u think I can get a pair of Colbat Blue Zebras if I can could someone tell me wat kind of temp. and ph they like.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Temp in the high 70's low 80's...and ph about 8.3ish


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

the cobalts are african cichlids, if your going that route, you can put a few more fish in, keep the smaller ones and you can get away with 8 if your lucky.


----------

